# bikeforums.net down again! wahahaahaha!



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

the rain must have melted the servers.  :yikes: :incazzato: :mad5: :Yawn: :cryin: :17:


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

back up again.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I missed it!


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

Anyone else have issues with subscriptions to threads over there? Sometimes I get em, sometimes not.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I don't like to subscribe to threads anywhere as I don't like to get too many emails.


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

roadfix said:


> I don't like to subscribe to threads anywhere as I don't like to get too many emails.


So you have other issues?


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

endo verendo said:


> So you have other issues?


They were asking about your Masi over at the FG/SS forum under 'Brooks on a Fixie' thread. I answered as best as I could and included a photo of your bike and you on it. Hope you don't mind.....


----------



## Vivian (Sep 18, 2007)

BF is down. Boohoo.


----------



## Gretzky (Feb 13, 2007)

Well crap! :mad2:


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I am The Fixer.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Spread the word, and bring the party here. We like to keep our servers running over here. :thumbsup:


----------



## Superunleaded (Jun 19, 2006)

thien said:


> Spread the word, and bring the party here. We like to keep our servers running over here. :thumbsup:


did somebody say "party"

where?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Their hamster defected to our side. We serve better hamster food here.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

thien said:


> Spread the word, and bring the party here. We like to keep our servers running over here. :thumbsup:


Albeit dogcrap slow...


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

database error tonight.:incazzato: :crazy: :mad5:


----------



## Vivian (Sep 18, 2007)

Boo.  Having been stuck inside since the middle of February, seeing BF go down does not make me a happy camper.


----------



## Grumpy Pig (May 31, 2006)

Still down. Jeez, I wonder if they checked to see if someone kicked the plug out.


----------



## snodog1 (May 24, 2004)

Funny enough - seems like there are quite a few more cry-babies over there....... just my $.02 though. I spend much more time hangin' around these parts with you freaks!!!!!!!!


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

and the hits just keep on comin'!

*Database Error Database error
The database has encountered a problem.
Please try the following:

* Load the page again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.
* Open the www.bikeforums.net home page, then try to open another page.
* Click the Back button to try another link.

The www.bikeforums.net forum technical staff have been notified of the error, though you may contact them if the problem persists.

We apologise for any inconvenience.*


----------



## Crampandgoslow (Dec 27, 2005)

Musta been Foo that done it... That, an' all the SoCal posting.


----------



## Psydotek (Mar 20, 2008)

Huh, what, where am i?


----------



## Psydotek (Mar 20, 2008)

And it's back. 

See ya'll at the next BF.net server crash... :lol:


----------



## SANdave (May 8, 2006)

Well, the site is up and you can see the list of posts; but if you click on most of the posts it'll just report database error. "Time sensitive, one time only bike deal, click now"... "database error". Ahhh!!! :lol:

It's nice to read the more technical stuff on RBR again. The only issue is that my hands start to itch from doing something on my bikes. Build one up from scratch, do some diy, etc.


----------

